# Assault on Black Reach WIP - Ork Warboss



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I am painting up my Black Reach minis starting with my Warboss. After looking through the box I was overwhelmed at the amazing detail for plastic minis and simply couldn't help myself but to start painting them. I have started with the Ork Warboss, which is my favourite in the set. Here are all the WIP shots taken so far:



































































Comments and Criticism welcome.

Regards,
Jake.

EDIT - Very sorry everybody but could a Moderator please move this to the correct forum, I have realised I posted it in the wrong place... how embarrasing. Sorry!


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats coming along really well - looking great.
Are you doing to do checkers?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't know too much about Ork Clans but are Goff Clan the ones with checkers? I'm not sure which clan I'll do them at the moment but I might try out checkers to try out something new.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Goff have checkers. This is looking awesome, I may have to get the boxed set sooner than I was originally going to!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation! It is a good set and well worth it. I'll hopefully do some more on this chap later today after I get back from Warhammer World.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well checks are used by all klans along dags and glyphs. Goff's are known for using black and white checkes. I have used checks in all my ork armies blue and white for my deathskullz and red and white or red and yellow check for my speed freaks.

This is looking good so far the skin is coming along nicely.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

The warboss is looking pretty darn good even in this WIP stage. The work on the flesh is rather good. Any chance you'd impart your painting technique on orky flesh?

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great! Thanks a bunch, I will probably use a red and yellow Checkered pattern in that case to match my Ork so far. Thanks for the help guys, it is much appreciated!

EDIT - sorry Shogun, missed your post. Sure, here is how I painted my Orks Flesh:

For the skin I started with a basecoat of Catachan Green,
Next came a highlight of Knarloc Green,
Followed by a 50:50 highlight of Knarloc Green and Gretchin Green,
Highlight Gretchin Green,
Highlight Camo Green,
Finally a final wash of Thraka Green to blend the colours together.

Hope that helped a bit.

Regards,
Jake.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Love it! Looks really good, especially how you got the metal to look.
Plus I love the head you chose for the warboss, I did the same thing


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, that is prime looking, especially for a wip. Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

He looks very good so far. I agree with you about how amazing the details are on the AoBR models and I can't wait to get mine painted as well. My only question for you is what are you doing for the base? The one that he is standing on looks as though it is a fantasy display base. Is that for him?? 

Again..., he looks great! keep us posted on your progress:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Display Base he is on is just a square plinth which yes he will be standing on. The only round plinths I have are too bi for him unfortunately, but I do not mind as I quite like the square ones too.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Moved at thread starter's request

Beautiful work, by the way


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

you used the same head as me


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, it seems a lot of people have used one of the Ork Nobz heads instead. In my opinion the Iron Jaw head just suits a warboss more (not to say that the angry Warboss head isn't good by the way). Thanks Galahad!

Unfortunately with so many projects on the go this guy hasn't gained much progress although he will be started on again soon I promise!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the only difference between your warboss and mine is that ive painted the other arm and some armour plates, and your painting is better than mine aswell.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Ace work, good start, love the metal and the skin. Can not wait for the update


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Have to agree with everyone else here, the painting on both the flesh and the metal is superb, and the base looks great.

Good photos too... could this be any better?

:awed cyclops:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Small update. Figured work needed to be restarted on this guy so I got a small amount done. Only began highlighting the rest of the skin. Still a few more highlights to go yet though:


















Cheers!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving the rusty Clan symbol (or the Kam-ee-ooo) on the belt. THe yellow is amazingly bright though - could do with a bit of rusting/oiling up. The shading is immense - congratulations.

I might have to start spending some time on buying one or three of these sets.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

nice word red, really nice work :good:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Good work there mate! You got Dusty's approval lol.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Definately a good start man!
Hoping to see some nice bright plates and gear!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody for their comments and for the rep Dusty! Much appreciated :good:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Another one of your topics saved to my favorites I love your painting and LeeHarveys!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, one of my topics on somebodies favourites list? You have no idea how great that makes me feel, thanks! Glad you like my stuff. Going to have more work done on this guy tomorrow, progress is coming slowly, but at least it's coming


----------

